# Asus Crosshair IV Formula



## Ery

Hello

Ok, so I am building a new computer and everytime I look at components for high-end build most of the parts aren't even compatible... So I was wondering if I take an *Asus Crosshair IV Formula* and add a* Phenom II x6 T1090 3.2GHz* that means for ram I have to look into *Asus.com* for the *QVL* and in *Crosshair IV Formula 6-core CP * it doesn't show anything below *DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)* at least *8GB (2 x4GB)* with a max of *7CL*

Does that mean I have to pick any of these:
*
CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA*
*4 4 Only support for 6-core CPU*

*DDR3 2133 Qualified Vendors List (QVL)*
A-DATA AX3U2133XB2G10-EF(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
● A-DATA AX3U2133XB2G10-FF(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
A-DATA AD32133F002GMU(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - - 2.05~2.15
● KINGSTON KHX2133C8D3T1K2/4GX(XM 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 8 1.65


*Only support for 6-core CPU*

*DDR3 2000 Qualified Vendors List (QVL)*
Apacer 78.AAGD5.9KD(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-27 -
● ● ● Crucial BL12864BE2009.8SFB3(EPP) 1GB SS - - 9-9-9-28 2
G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● G.SKILL F3-16000CL9T-6GBPS(XMP) 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● GEIL GU34GB2000C9DC(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-28 1.65
GEIL GE38GB2000C9QC(XMP) 8GB(4 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-28 1.65
● ● KINGSTON KHX2000C8D3T1K3/3GX(XMP3)GB(3 x 1GB) SS - - 8 1.65
KINGSTON KHX2000C9D3T1K3/3GX(XMP3)GB(3 x 1GB) SS - - 9 1.65
● KINGSTON KHX2000C9D3T1K3/6GX(XMP6)GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 9 1.65
● OCZ OCZ3B2000LV6GK 6GB(3 x 2GB) DS - - 7-8-7 1.65
● Transcend TX2000KLU-4GK(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65
● Team TXD32048M2000HC9-L(XMP) 2GB DS TEAM - 9-9-9-24 1.64

All of these are terrible with high Latency and none *2 x4GB* (2 slots empty for later upgrade to 16GB), so basically I am screwed and I need to do a lot of modifications if I want at least a *6 core 3.2GHz + 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) CL7?*

Then say I go and pick these: ● G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD(XMP) 4GB(2 x 2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.65 that means I have to overclock the motherboard and make it 2000? why didn't the dumbass developers think of that before they made the motherboard limit 1333 Non-Overclocked?


----------



## Benny Boy

The mb supports lower than 2000.
There's too many vendors to qualify so whatever good brand you choose should work.


----------



## Ery

Benny Boy said:


> The mb supports lower than 2000.
> There's too many vendors to quality so whatever good brand you choose should work.



I understand the motherboard support from like DDR3 1333 to like DDR3 2000, but with a Phenom II X6 CPU will it still support below DDR3 2000 cause that's what got me confused, the QVL doesn't list any ram below DDR3 2000 with a Phenom II X6


----------



## StrangleHold

Well technically the Phenom II memory controller supports up to DDR3 1333 by JEDEC standards. Motherboard makers just give them higher dividers in the bios to run higher speed memory. For the price and performance DDR3 1600 is about the best deal.


----------



## Russ88765

I'm using what's in my sig with that mobo, but i'd have no hesitation with getting some 1333 or 1600mhz in it's place. I later learned that I wouldn't actually NEED the ram to be quite this fast, and wanted to get the x4 instead, but this ram calls for the x6 so I guess i'm stuck! The memory controller by default will run 1333 at highest, but depending what speed you buy, you can overclock it higher. Hope it helps some, and I will be getting the same x6 processor as you, it looks like.


----------



## tech savvy

I would recommend these here, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145284 .there made specialty for AMD Phenom II Black Edition processors.Im sure you will be able to OC to 1600MHz without any problems, at 7 timings.


----------



## linkin

StrangleHold said:


> Well technically the Phenom II memory controller supports up to DDR3 1333 by JEDEC standards. Motherboard makers just give them higher dividers in the bios to run higher speed memory. For the price and performance DDR3 1600 is about the best deal.



Depends on the timings, CAS9 is slow-ish for 1600, CAS8 and CAS7 is much better and faster


----------



## Ery

tech savvy said:


> I would recommend these here, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145284 .there made specialty for AMD Phenom II Black Edition processors.Im sure you will be able to OC to 1600MHz without any problems, at 7 timings.



Err, only problem I see with that is that I don't want to fill a 16GB ram motherboard with 8GB then if I want to upgrade from 8GB id have some useless sticks


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> Depends on the timings, CAS9 is slow-ish for 1600, CAS8 and CAS7 is much better and faster


 
Dont really know what your getting at there. That applies to any speed of memory.


----------

